# New Norfolk Southern TV commercial



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

:ttiwwop:

So I'm hoping one of you with more computer sense can
post the video.

This particular N/S spot has been running now for a week or so.
It, at one point, has a very short glimpse from the air of a
very unusual yard. You see several possible straight 'through tracks' 
and other straight 'yard' tracks. What is odd to me, there is a wide
sweeping curved track that goes around the top of yard while
another does the same across the bottom. 

Anyone know why that odd design and where it is?

Or am I being fooled by a model layout. 

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

is this it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You got it Southern. Thank Yew! :appl:

Too bad Busby Berkley, the old master of movie dance choreography, is no
longer around...he'd love the way N/S had locomotives,
fork lifts and whole trains dancing up a storm. 
Wonder what the loco engineers thought of taking
orders from a movie producer. 

The 'yard' that I am curious about appears at 56 seconds in.

As an old Radio guy...I rate it as a great TV spot.
(my all time fav tho are the Geico Gheko commercials).

Don


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The overhead view at the end looks like computer animation of some made up track configuration.

It is an excellent commercial though. And, but, and or -- they'll get you pretty far!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I had that Norfolk Southern song stuck in my head all day!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Check it out--there's also a "making of" video about the N/S commercial.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The turn table is in Inman Yard in Atlanta.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Big Thanks El Jefe for uploading the

'Making' video...was very interesting. 

Seems the N/S guys were really enjoying it. :appl:

Southern:

Is that big 'round' yard in the end scene in Atlanta also?

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to know. I think it is fake.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DonR said:


> Is that big 'round' yard in the end scene in Atlanta also?
> 
> Don


 Did you clik on the link?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw the original link and also the 'making' link...did I miss one?

I did pause the TV ad at the 'round yard' and tried to see if
it may be a piece of computer art but was unable to determine.
The techs are very good at making nothing look like reality.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Near the end with the egg shaped yard looked pretty fake to me, but the resolution of the video didn't allow close examination.


----------

